# rip kodachrome



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> The celebrated 75-year run from mainstream to niche photography for Kodachrome -- the first successful color film and still the most beloved -- is coming to an end today. The last processing machine, located at Dwayne's Photo in Parsons, Kansas, is being shut down and sold for scrap.


http://www.boston.com/community/photos/raw/2010/12/they_took_our_kodachrome_away.html


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

So what happens if I manage to find some money & decide to shoot some film ?? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Find some more money & buy the scrap machine... :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Bummer . . I used it for most of those 75 years!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> So what happens if I manage to find some money & decide to shoot some film ?? :grin:


save your bullets, it will be hard to find the film to shoot. :tongue: 

seriously, I am sure you could find some fuji film somewheres.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

saw an advert in a shop window a couple of nights ago .. kodak film 2.50 euro a roll .. can't afford to get it developed though .. :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The rolls sold in Europe used to come with processing included . . no longer??


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Old Rich said:


> The rolls sold in Europe used to come with processing included . . no longer??



Never saw that here. You sometimes got free film here but that was *after* processing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sorry . . I ment the Kodachrome rolls used to include processing . .


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Those were for slides .. remember that was about the cheapest way to enjoy my hobby. Still have my projector somewhere here ..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Kodachrome was primarily for slides . . although I think you could ask for prints as well.

I took a bunck of rolls in Eqypt and when I wanted to have them processed in the US, but they sent them back and said the prepaid processing was only good outside the US . . so I had then done in the UK next time I was there.

Later that got changed and they would process them here


----------

